# New Obris Morgan Collab with Seiko Club Singapore.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

All sold but good to share the pictures. Miyota movements.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not usually big on divers these days but i quite like that !


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I prefer the case back to the dial, just as well really as the crown is also on the wrong side for me so I could always wear it inside out if someone chose to give me one of these. I definitely wouldn't have purchased one.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

about the cheapest 9015 you will find on the market at the moment :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Would be better if the crown was on the right side :ninja:


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

I like the strap very much. Also really digging that case cover design too


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

i like this watch but why put a citizen/miyota in a seiko club watch? surely just as easy to buy a seiko movement, just seems odd


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

+1


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like everything about that except for the position of the crown - great dial & caseback though


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

That crown position..........??


----------

